# Father Son Moment



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will email you the original.


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a pic similar on my desk...I look at it everyday. My son is now 20 and we are going on a guided trip in May. Another kodak moment!

Best regards
Bob


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

one word - Awesome. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> one word - Awesome. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


Thats three words......


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Way to go Eric and Trey!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks guys, you can't have too many pic's like these, ever.  

Tom's the man here for getting us out there though. I wasn't even sure I could commit until 9pm Thursday night. :-? Because of Trey's school we couldn't get to the ramp until sundown Friday night either, so we had to go down to Watson's in the dark.  I've done plenty of that down there many years ago and its still a butt tightener, I think Tom used the word "extreme" to describe the endeavor.  Regardless Tom did a stellar job at the helm and the LT25 glided out there like a sleigh.  

After a about an hour ride and what seemed like a 100 flashes of the q-beam we rolled around the last bend to Watson's to meet a gator about 20yds off shore staring at the party on the shell mound.  14 boats lined up to the dock and beached too, umpteen tents, and people everywhere. Looked Woodstock at Watson's to me. ;D Tom found an 8" crack between two gheenoes, so we slid in there and unloaded Trey and I's stuff. 

It was great to finally meet Walt in person and the other CG members too. Great food and camaraderie all around. A few of the guys were fishing off the lined up boats and ended up landing a baby jewfish, I'd guess 18-20lbs or so, plus a couple big gaftopsails and some lost fish, probably sharks. Pretty neat on-shore entertainment I'd say. Bugs weren't bad either. 

Fishing was tough with the high winds on Saturday but Weedy pointed us to some productive and relatively protected spots to try, so we managed a few little snook and ladyfish. Some of the others caught a few keeper snook and red's but not many considering the number of anglers. I liked to have died Saturday night with a sore throat and fever and Tom graciously offered to take me to the ramp Sunday morning but I wasn't quite ready to give up, plus I didn't want to mess Tom up so us, Weedy and Zero Gravity went fishing again.

Oh well, I could go on and on and already have.  Great time for sure, can't wait to do it again.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

almost forgot, lil'deerfly decided to take a few shots himself  Could have a little shutterbug on my hands here. 

A perfect greeting to the new day, hard to believe thats really hydrogen fission radiation sometimes. 









wishin' for a strike









delivering another wish









Our humble captain and guide trying his hand with the flyrod too









Tom, you need to consider Trey for a marketing position when he's old enough to work. 









And finally the happy little shutterbug doin' a self portrait.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Eric,
Out of all the pics I've seen from this past weekend, the last one you posted somes it up! Can't get any better than a kid with smile like that! It was a PLEASURE meeting both of you. Excellent pics Trey!
Walt


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks Walt, that is what its all about isn't it. You can't fake or stage a smile like that, priceless. Too bad its out of focus or I'd blow it up and frame it. 

We need to work a little harder at getting together more often, I like your "back to basics" style.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds good, I look forward to it!
Walt


----------

